# sharps albino & kahl albino ?????



## daf.vinci (Oct 2, 2009)

Was just wondering what are the differances between the 2 apart from being first produced by their name sakes.

Is one albinism in dwarf boas and the other in normal boas?


----------



## LizardFTI (Dec 2, 2006)

As I understand it, they are both unique strains of T- albinoism. They are incompatible with eachother. Neither are a dwarf strain particularly though you could out breed into dwarf locale to produce albino dwarfs.

If I am wrong, I am sure someone will correct me- I am still learning.


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

ELZ1985 said:


> As I understand it, they are both unique strains of T- albinoism. They are incompatible with each other. Neither are a dwarf strain particularly though you could out breed into dwarf locale to produce albino dwarfs.
> 
> If I am wrong, I am sure someone will correct me- I am still learning.


For boas, T- albinism is a meaningless buzz word. I've heard claims that Sharp albinos are a little brighter than Kahl albinos. Maybe an experienced person can tell the difference when holding one or each, but I can't tell the difference in photos. Or maybe I'm just not experienced enough. 

Otherwise, what ELZ1985 wrote.


----------



## daf.vinci (Oct 2, 2009)

That's what I thought too. But wondered wether one strain was from common boas and the other from a dwarf species?


----------



## Kelfezond (Nov 20, 2010)

As I have a kahl I should know this - unfortunately however I don't. I always assumed it was a contrast difference 

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mehl (Jul 27, 2012)

The main difference, as I have been told is that while Kahl turns a palish yellow over most of the body, the Sharp strain should keep a more white tone. I only have Kahl myself so whether this claim is true or not is not for me to say.

But maybe someone could tell me, when crossing Kahl and Sharp you get normals but are they het for both strains? Or will it just be the one?


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

daf.vinci said:


> That's what I thought too. But wondered wether one strain was from common boas and the other from a dwarf species?


No. Both are from mainland, full size common boas (Boa constrictor imperator).



Mehl said:


> But maybe someone could tell me, when crossing Kahl and Sharp you get normals but are they het for both strains? Or will it just be the one?


You would get normal looking snakes that are het for both strains.


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Kahl strains are brighter and have a good contrast as babies but need to washout as they get older.

Sharp strain has less contrast as babies but the contrast and pattern improves with age.



(Generally speaking!).


Kahl baby










Kahl adult










Sharp baby










Sharp adult











:2thumb:


----------

